# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Aangename kennismaking

## jan bubbel

Goedendag beste mensen,

Ik ben Jan en ben juist lid geworden op dit forum.Ik woon niet ver van Brugge een mooie stad in Belgie.Ik ben van plan hier veel bij te leren en ook raad te vragen i.v.m. ziekten en klachten die zich voordoen in mijn familie.Ook hoop ik hier veel aangename en lieve mensen te leren kennen die ik ook raad en steun zou willen geven in dikwijls onaangename tijden.
Groetjes van Jan en tot hoors!!!

----------


## christel1

Ah een westflutte die ons komt vervoegen... sorry hoor is een grapje maar zo noemen we mensen van West-Vlaanderen overal zo'n beetje, zeker op het werk. Voel je welkom op het forum, hopelijk vind je hier de nodige info die je zoekt, van een Oost-Vlaming dus 
Christel1

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Jan,

Ook ik wil je Welkom heten op MediCity....
Christel heeft dat al gedaan, ook een echte Belg....prachtig volk en jullie hebben een mooie taal daar kunnen wij nog van leren... :Big Grin: 
ik wens jou veel leuke gezellige knusse uren toe...altijd fijn als mensen lief en leed kunnen delen...ik ga morgen een paar daagjes weg maar ik lees je wel op een topic hier ergens op MediCity...ik moest mijn weg zien te vinden hier maar met hulp van o.a Christel en anderen voelde ik mij snel op mijn gemak en lees ik veel van anderen....ook tips zijn altijd welkom, het is fijn dat er zo'n site is....
Prettige dag gewenst Jan en ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt voor je familie ( en jezelf) maar dat denk ik vast wel, want de mensen hier hebben enorm veel meegemaakt en hebben ook veel kennis, dus kom maar op....heb het goed, heb het fijn....
Vriendelijke groet van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------

